# CNC vadība / mehānika >  Tiristora sprieguma regulators DC motoriem-projekts

## Mosfet

Ir projekts kur tiks izmantoti līdzstrāvas elektromotori, bet šiem motoriem ir barošanas spriegums 200V DC, kopējā jauda ap 2kW. Gatavs transformators nav un meklēt nav vērts maksās dārgi , un vēl būs jāpārtin. Varētu vēl taisīt impulsa barošanas bloku, bet ierobežo projekta budžets. Kā lētākā alternatīva ir tiristora sprieguma regulators bez izejas droseles tikai ar kondensatoriem. Ieejas spriegums 1 fāzu 220 AC. Šāda tipa regulatoriem tiristora atvēršanās leņķi regulē robežas no 90 –180 grādiem . Pievienoju izstrādāto shēmu , pagaidām tikai pašu vadību ,bez tiristora jaudas atslēgām un izejas sprieguma pastiprinātāju kas stabilizēs izejas spriegumu. 
Shēmas darbības princips- tiristora vertikāla vadība. Shēmas esošo elementu paskaidrojums
VT1- nulles indikators, kad sinusoida iet caur nulli tiek izstrādāts impulss , šis impulss ir arī shēmas sinhronizācijas impulss.
OP1 un taimers 555 tranzistori VT2-VT5 – sprieguma pārveidotājs frekvencē 5 khz –150 khz
Skaitītājs CD4024 un RS trigeris veido pašu tiristora vadību,  nulles indikatora sinhroimpuls uzstāda RS trigeri un skaitītāju O stāvokli, uz skaitītāju no sprieguma pārveidotāja frekvencē padod impulsus, pēc 64 impulsiem RS trigeris tiek uzstādīts – 1, jo lielāka frekvence jo ātrāk pārslēgs RS trigeri – jo mazāks ir tiristora atvēršanas leņķis. Sinusoidai ejot caur nulli sihroimpuls no VT1 pārslēdz RS un CD4024 nulles stāvoklī un process atkārtojas.
RS trigeris pārslēdzoties tiek aktivizēts ģenerators IC2 timers 555 frekvence ap 4,5 khz  un šī ģeneratora slodze ir diff  ķēde C9unR3 veido impulsus ar stāvu fronti un lēzenu kritumu-optimāla tiristora vadībai. Ģenerators IC2 lietots –slodze tiristora regulatoram ir  induktīva un ir liela iespēja ka tiristors var aizkrist ciet, tāpēc to vada ar impulsiem ar paaugstinātu frekvenci 4,5 khz.
R9 tiristora pārslēgšanas leņķa regulators –izejas sprieguma regulators.
Shēma ir aprobēta MULTISIM  un MIKROCAP simulatoros. Strādā labi.
Tālākais shēma papildināsies ar tiristoriem un diodēm ,  tiristora jaudas pastiprinātāju, izejas sprieguma error amplifier, aizsardzības pret strāvas un sprieguma paaugstināšanos , soft start, ieejas filtriem un citām lietām. Būs arī PCB. Bet iesākumam Jūsu komentārus.

Shēma
http://foto.inbox.lv/jg1234/Tiristora-s ... regulators

----------


## abergs

1. Jāpievērš uzmanība lai tiristoru atvēršanās momenta impulsi nenokļūtu caur tīklu,Tr1 uz
VT1 bāzes. Labākajā gadiījumā nometīsies skaitītājs un pārtrūks tiristoru atverošie impulsi.
Tas gan attiecas uz maziem izejas spriegumiem - atvēršanās leņķis tuvu 180 .
2. Es noteikti ieliktu VT2 un VT3 emitera ķēdēs kaut vai pārdesmit omu pretestības stabilitātei.
Ražotāji gan rekomendē strāvas spoguļus bez tām, bet dotajā shemā frekvence (attiecīgi strāva)
jāmaina tikai apmēram 2 reizes.
3. Ertākai regulēšanai vai nevajadzētu paredzēt sākuma frekvences iestādīšnu,
kamēr OP1 (+) ieejā ir 0v ?

----------


## Epis

tos divus 555 taimerus, CD4024, XOR vārtus un vēl tos tranzistorus kas apkārt tam 555 taimerim, gadījumā nevar aizvietot ar 1 lētāko 8bit mikrokontrollieri zem 2Ls domāju kad izmaksas būs līdzīgas, un tad shēma izskatītos tā: 
paliek viss līdz tam VT1 tranzistoram, kurš būtu pieslēgts pie mikrenes lai to 0 līmeni detektētu, + tas 10K potenciometrs un beigās tā shēmas daļa kur no 555 OUT(mikrenes IO izeja) aizet uz to tiristora jaudas atslēgas shēmu, un tā sanāk kad nomainam visu vidu pret 1 8bit mikreni un vēl visu to shēmu vaidzēs darbināt ar 5V nevis ar 12.

----------


## Mosfet

Vispirms paldies par izteiktām domām
1 Tiristoru jau ir grūti noturēt vaļā pie vairāk par 170 grādiem. šis regulators ir domāts strādat ar tiristora atvēršanās lenķi  starp 100 un 150 grādiem.No prakses ir novērots ka kropļojumi ir daudz vairāk pie sinusa 20-160 grādiem neka ejot caur nulli. Ieejas filtrs noteikti būs.
2 Īsti nav skaidrs ko tās pretestības dos? Vilsona  strāvas spogulis jau nav ideāls bet tomēr..........
3. Jā sakuma frekvence ir jāiestāda un to arī realizēs soft start bloks.
Ir radusies doma šo sprieguma pārveidotāju aizvietot ar VCO uz chipa XR2209
http://www.exar.com/products/XR2209v202.pdf
 Lēta un domājams ka laba.

Epi par to kontrtolieri labi jau būtu bet memāku programmēt ne atmeļus ne PICus, un jautājums cik ilgi vēl aizņems softa izstrāde un utt, šis projekts ir tikai dažos eksemplaros Vai tad tāpēc ir vērts rakstīt softu?

----------


## abergs

> Īsti nav skaidrs ko tās pretestības dos? Vilsona strāvas spogulis jau nav ideāls bet tomēr..........


 Ražotāji rekomendē VT2 un VT3 lietot saskaņotus pārus, pat kopējā korpusā.Efekts apmēram tāds:
VT2 un VT3 vienādos apstākļos:VT5 strāva piem.1mA;VT4 strāva 1mA,
VT2 karstāks par VT3: VT5 strāva -1mA, VT4 strāva - 1,1mA,
VT2 aukstāks par VT3: VT5 strāva -1mA, VT4 strāva - 0,9 mA, (vai otrādi, jau esu paspējis aizmirst  :: ) 
 Strāvai mainoties attiecība gan saglabājas. Pretestības samazina šo efektu, kas saistīts ar Ube atkarību no temp.
Bet tā kā visa sistēma būs aptverta ar atgriezenisko saiti, varbūt tiešām nav ko sasprindzināties....  ::

----------


## Epis

> Epi par to kontrtolieri labi jau būtu bet memāku programmēt ne atmeļus ne PICus, un jautājums cik ilgi vēl aizņems softa izstrāde un utt, šis projekts ir tikai dažos eksemplaros Vai tad tāpēc ir vērts rakstīt softu?


 Tādas finkcionalitātes programma kas varētu aizvitot to tavu shēmu izmēros ir ļoti maza (nav nekas sarežģitāks par manējo SMD cepeškrāsns galveno processa kontrolles kodu), tādu var uztaisīt ļoti ātri no pāris stundām līdz 1-2 dienām ja progammētājs ir jau kādu laiciņu kodējis attiecīgo mikreni un ir apguvis visas procesora perifērijas(taimeri,ADC,UART utt.), 
un ja izmanto augstā līmeņa valodas kā C++ un  jau ir gatavi kodu gabali, kautvai tādi kas uzstāda un inicializē perifērijas, tad produktivitāte ir vēl lielāka, jo tur vienkārši pamatu saliec no gataviem kodiem un pieliec savu funkcionalitāti un kods gatavs, bet nu lai sasniegtu tādu līmeni un sarakstītu visādus tālāk izmantojamus koda gabalus paiet daudz laika. 

ja mācies programmēt tad sāc ar Assembler valodu un parasto AVR 8bit proci (Atmega,Attiny serijas čipiem, kas vietējos veikalos ir nopērkami.
AVR assembler valoda ir ļoti primitīva:
 instrukcija          opkods, opkods
mov    R5,R18  --komentārs: ieraksta R18 reģistra vērtību reģistrā R5 
ja šito instrukciju saproti tad uzskati kad pamatus tu jau zini!  ::  un sāc lasīt visādas pamācības (mikreņu dokumentāciju par insturkcijām, perifērijām un pašu prorgammu AVRstudio 4), ja kautko nesaproti tad uzdod jautājumus Atmel mikreņu sadaļā un tad arī pateiks kā kas jādara.

Taisi šito projektu tā kā tagat esi izdomājis, bet ja tagat sāksi mācīties assembler valodu un programmēt AVR mikrenes tad nākošoprojektu jau varēsi mēģināt taisīt uz mikrokontrolliera.

----------


## Raimonds1

tiristors var tikt slēgts paralēli ar pretestību, pat vairākām pārslēdzamām/izslēdzamām un tad jaudu nosaka laika atteicība, kad pusperioda strāva plūst tikai caur pretestību un kad ari caur tiristoru.

----------


## Mosfet

Nebija jau laika pieķerties tā pa īstam (tā pa īstam jau 1 nedēļas laikā varētu shēmu un  maketu uztaisīt bet kā vienmēr ir citi darbi)beidzot jau top makets ar otro versiju.Kas ir izmainīts?
Pārveidots sprieguma pārveidotājs frekvencē-vienkāršots un pievienots sprieguma kļūdas pastiprinātājs. Šī shēma top PCB maketā.
Ja kādam ir vēlēšnās var komentēt kas būtu ļoti labi
Shēma
http://foto.inbox.lv/jg1234/Tiristora-s ... regulators

----------


## next

Redz kāds iznāk tiristorregulators ja māk programēt kontrolierus.
Varbūt ir vērts mācīties?

----------


## Mosfet

Diemžel šis regulators nespēj stabilizēt izejas spriegumu un vēl šo to. Ja vajag nopietnāku tad vajag nopietnāku picu, kas jāapaudzē ar diskrētiem elementiem. Pie tam šis ir 2-3 paraugu projekts. Ja to vajadzētu rāžot rūpnieciski tad var domāt un tad vēl jautājums kas iznāks lētāk. Es vairāk ka 10 gadus nodarbojos ar  FPGA un CPLD programēšanu varētu dienas laikā uztaisīt, bet tas nav ekonomiski izmantojams pāris projektos. Bieži vien vēl daudzkur ekonomiskāk ir izmantot diskrētos elementus. Vecmodīgi bet droši.

----------


## Epis

Next ievietotā shēma man ir jau saprotamāka  :: . 
Nupat apskatījos cik argusā maksā AVR mikrenes un bīju patīkami pārsteigts cenas ir kritušās tagat lētākā (no normālām mikrenēm) ir ATTINY2313-20PU Tikai par 0,85 LS   ::   DIL20 pakā un vēl ATMEGA8-16PU maksā tikai 1ls (agrāk bīj pie 2ls) 
Tākā es varu tikai ieteikt ātrāk mācītes programmēt Mikrenes (AVR) piciem arī cenas ir līdzīgas, bet tos grūtāk asmā prorgammēt un viņi ir Lēnāki(mazāk Mips), jaunie Pici (16bit un 32bit ) ir pavisam cita lieta, bet 8bitu pici man nepatīk(AVR 8bitu ir labāki).
nu jā CPLD izmantot būtu dārgāk nekā Lētā gala mikreni, lidz ar to šitādiem sīkiem uzdevumiem viss labākais ir lēta mikrene kas maksā no 0,85-1Ls  ::  

Domāju kad par 1 Ls(praktisi necik)  nevar neko lētāku uztaisīt kas aizvietotu to Pic,vai AVR mikreni

----------

